# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل با اتصال

## yasi_prog

سلام دوستان،من یه مشکل دارم.الان که دارم با زند کار میکنم با پایگاه دادم تو wamp مشکل دارم بهم وسط کار این ارور رو میده:
#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password:  YES) 
حالا من رفتم توی پوشه ی  config.inc.php و تنظیماتش رو  پسورد ش رو خالی '' گذاشتم اما باطم این ارور رو میده با این تفاوت

 #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
من چه کار کنم کمکم کنید...

----------

